#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Gasification and porolysisin environmental engineering   free pdf download

## akansha gupta

Gasification as well as pyrolysis are two thermochemical technologies  which have the potential to contribute in this direction and even play a  key role in the escalation of bioenergy. the  former involves the transformation of a carbonaceous feedstock into a  gas, usually called syngas or producer gas, by exposure to high  temperatures (850-1000C) under mildly oxidizing conditions (usually sub  stoichiometric oxygen or/and steam).Gasification was developed in the early 19th century for the  transformation of mineral coal into town gas that was used for lighting  and domestic energy applications. It was subsequently adapted for the  treatment of organic wastes, petroleum fractions and biomass. Syngas can  be used with higher energy efficiency than the original feedstock in  burners, engines and turbines for the generation of heat and  electricity. After necessary processing and upgrading, syngas may also  be used as a chemical feedstock for the synthesis of ammonia, methanol,  synthetic liquid fuels or purified hydrogen. Biomass gasification has  already passed the demonstration stage and can be regarded as a young  commercial technology, with plants of varying scale operating around the  world. However, it is also true that the penetration of this technology  in the energy market is still limited due to technical problems  associated with the formation of tars and the fuel quality of the  resulting gases (Knoef, 2005; Bandeau et al., 2009).





  Similar Threads: Phyllite in environmental engineering  free download Status of EIA in India in environmental engineering free pdf download Deforestration in environmental engineering  free pdf download biodiversity in environmental engineering  free pdf download Combined cycle gasification full notes ebook free download pdf

----------

